
New Law Forces IMDB to Remove the Age of Actors on Request - allendoerfer
http://gizmodo.com/new-law-will-force-imdb-to-remove-the-age-of-actors-upo-1787049101
======
allendoerfer
This was posted a few times in the last hours, did not made it to the
frontpage, but I think it is quite relevant.

